# Bump oozing white fat-like white tissue



## ww812su (May 21, 2011)

A bump started growing on a side of my gold fish. After about two weeks it became pointy and opened up through scales. Now the white fat/meat comes out of it.

Fish does not rub on anything. Has normal appetite. But became somewhat less active. Other fish in the tank do not show similar signs.

What is that my fish has?

What should I do about it?

Thank you all for advice.

Max


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you please provide tank stats?
size of tank
species and # of each in the tank
water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH
water temp
how long tank has been set up

How long since you first noticed this? Have you done anything thus far to attempt to treat it? Any chemicals added to the tank? (including fertilizers, water conditioners, etc.)

The more info you can offer the faster and easier it will be to help you. Nothing is trivial... tell us all you can about the tank and the animals in it.


----------



## ww812su (May 21, 2011)

I have 55 gallon tank. Set up 5 years ago. Water change half ever 2 weeks, always treat water. No parameters measured, sorry. Heated 72F.

Not many fish:
4 gold fish (ranging 3-5")
2 plecos about 6"
one upside down cat 6"
one small golden nugget pleco 2"

Natural plants.

Thank you


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Maby he got cut on something I don't know maby a cut.


----------



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

Are you sure that the white stuff is part of his body because when fish get cuts and you have a little too much algae in the tank, white stuff surrounds it and gets it infected. i would ask your local fish store if there is something you can put in the water you kill the algae. if not your fish my get infected and die. 

HOPE THIS HELPS GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## ww812su (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for your points Guppi Luver and Martian123.

I believe it is not the cut. It started 2 weeks ago as a slowly growing bump under the scales (as if an "extra bone" was growing under). Location -right below front part of dorsal fin. Few days ago a new, smaller bump grew right next and "lifted" the scales and eventually opened. The opening is about 1/10 of an inch and I am pretty sure it is fish's flesh sticking out of it, sometimes piece breaking off as fish swims. The attached foto show it pretty well.

Fish eats all right. But became passive, with all but pectoral fins kind of retracted.

Is it tumor? Hope it is not a worm - it does not fit the descriptions of worms I saw on forums.

Hope someone helps me understand what's going on.

Thank you
Max


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I can help you but I really need to know those water parameters. If you don't have your own test kits then you will need to do 1 of 2 things... either purchase your own test kits (API master freshwater kit is under $30 and contains everything you need) or take your water to the lfs and ask them to test it for you (be sure they aren't using the strip tests, as those won't give accurate results).

Do you have a quarantine tank? I ask because this fish is going to need medication and it would be easier, less expensive, and safer to do so in a quarantine tank. Once I know your water parameters I can suggest a treatment for you, but if the water parameters are not checked there is the chance that medication can have adverse effects if there is ammonia, nitrite, or high nitrate present. I need to know that so I know what med to suggest to you, as some are more tolerant of poor water quality than others. If need be, I can suggest filter medias that would help to safely but quickly clean up water quality enough to medicate... so knowing what kind of filtration (make/model & how many) you are using on this tank will also help. 

The first thing I CAN suggest is more water changes starting now. 10 - 20% every day until we can make progress with those test results. Always do the water change after taking out water for testing, and if you need to take the water to the lfs, it needs to be tested within 1 hr of removing it from the tank.

I will keep an eye on this thread over the next few days and watch for the info. If you notice any changes please post them asap.


----------

